# What Type of Sword Is This?



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I found this image online, does anyone know what type of swordplant this is?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

It looks like an _Echinodorus cordifolius_

It gets very big but it's a very imposing species.


----------

